# [News] Cobra Bites Man's Testicles



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

LOL :shock: I realy shouldnt laugh.....

Saturday, 23 July 2005
*A Fulani herdsman who allegedly stole two sheep from the pen of a farmer at Mmofrabesu near Tease in the Afram Plains in the Eastern Region was bitten to death by a cobra while hiding in the bush after he saw the owner of the sheep approaching him.*

The snake saw Sulley Mahmoud, the headsman's manhood dangling while he was squatting naked near an anthill pretending to nature's call to dodge Opanin Nti Mensah, 70, the owner of the sheep. Known also as Sidikou Gyaale, Mahmoud who was bitten at the testicles died while being conveyed to the Donkorkrom Presbyterian Hospital for medial attention. This was after he had confessed to Opanin Mensah who is also a farmer that he stole the sheep from his pen.

A source told the Spectator that Opanin Mensah, who rears cows and sheep on his farm had been a victim of thieves in the last five months, but he was helpless because of his old age. It was alleged that he frequently accused his family members of conniving with other people in the area to steal his animals. The source said Opanin Mensah after rained curses on the unknown thieves and prayed that they should be punished. The source said that in the evening of June 10, this year, Mahmoud allegedly stole the sheep from Opanin Mensah's pen and tied the animals on his bicycle. While riding on the bicycle with the animals, he saw Opanin Mensah, who was then on his way back from the farm, approaching him. Sensing danger, Mahmoud quickly released the sheep from the bicycle, entered the bush, removed his trousers and squatted near an anthill pretending to be attending to nature's call, allegedly to divert attention of Opanin Mensah from him. Unknown to him, a cobra which was lying in the shrub, close to where he was squatting drew closer, and bit his manhood. Mahmoud's cry for help attracted the attention of Opanin Mensah who came to his rescue and with the help of a group of farmers who were on their way to a nearby village, managed to kill the snake. The source said Mahmoud then in pains, begged for forgiveness from Opanin Mensah for the theft and pleaded that they save his life by taking him to the hospital. He unfortunately died while being sent to the Donkorkrom hospital.

Source:
http://www.ghanaweb.com/GhanaHomePage/NewsArchive/artikel.php?ID=86461


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

what a painfull way to go. but why did they have to kill the cobra


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

i agree with t-bo, shouldnt laugh but how funny....mabey its cos im a women.


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

yeah i must admit i found it funny aswell but why did they have to kill the cobra after all the bloke deserved it


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

bit of a balls ache


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

ooooh a kick in the stones is bad enough but a bite!!! mg:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

sod that.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

nicky said:


> i agree with t-bo, shouldnt laugh but how funny....mabey its cos im a women.


I'll echo that :lol: lol


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

ouch must have been well painfull ! Poor snake, not his falt he saw lunch wigglin in front of him LMFAO probs thought it were a pinkie :lol:


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

i bet nobody offerd to suck the poison out...................hehehehe :wink:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

midnightworrior said:


> i bet nobody offerd to suck the poison out...................hehehehe :wink:


LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

i aint sucking the poison out.Serves the bugger right for being in that state in cobra territory.He should have known better


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

lol god, whatever next 8)


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

ouch!!!
my crock is only small but hes my back side a cupple of times but now i think ill get a ball bag
dan


----------

